# Topics > General topics and testing > Discussions and suggestions for improvement to the portal >  Amazon Influencer Program

## Airicist

affiliate-program.amazon.com/influencers

amazon.com/shop/iloverobotics

amazon.com/shop/info?ref=exp_loc_lm_iloverobotics

----------

